# Wife got new shoes ......



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Now with new stuff 











Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks good. Rubbing rear at all? Looks close.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Doesn't rub but really close


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

sweet! new shoes for the wife? so thats how you get the viking all to your self hehe


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## DangerRanger13 (Jan 18, 2014)

that looks really nice!


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

sweet!!!


----------

